# Roaches ????



## MaxNarco (Mar 17, 2010)

I got a stupid question. i have been keeping all of my roaches for like the last 2 years... so i got quite a lot. and my friend was kinda under the influence and says to me " hey dude i just had a great idea you should take the roaches and put them in the soil!!" when i asked why he said " cause the THC in the oil that ends up in the roach, goes into the soil and then into your plant and it will be more potent and stuff!!" 

so i got to thinking he might be on to something but i'm not sure... 

what do you people think?


----------



## the chef (Mar 17, 2010)

I think you need to share what ya'll are smoking! If you bury your roaches then you'll just have dirty roaches! Thc is produced when the plant is being grown.  Osmosis doesn't work with mmj roaches! If it were that simple this site wouldn't exsist, Smoke it, make cannabutter, iso, hash but putting them in the ground is about as silly as wiping your butt before you ****.......


----------



## kaotik (Mar 17, 2010)

well that's a new one..
:rofl:


----------



## the chef (Mar 17, 2010)

Not trying to rag on ya brother it's just that we see some pretty wierd claims as far as MJ goes.


----------



## Hick (Mar 17, 2010)

> about as silly as wiping your butt before you ****.......


the chef watched the blue collar comedy special the other nite...


----------



## todoobie (Mar 17, 2010)

buiiding something with socks on your hands


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 17, 2010)

nice user name narco!


----------



## Gone2pot! (Mar 17, 2010)

NEVER take tat friends well meant advise, LOL!!   Get your advise here. Why not get a cheap pipe and smoke those roaches?

I think... Your friend would have come over and dug up those dirty roaches, LOL
:rofl:


----------



## the chef (Mar 17, 2010)

Hick said:
			
		

> the chef watched the blue collar comedy special the other nite...


 If you wear a pink showercap and smoke dope....you might be a pothead! Get "r" lit!


----------



## leafminer (Mar 17, 2010)

Good grief. At first I thought he meant the big brown ones with six legs that bite the heads off seedlings.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 17, 2010)

Yeah,,just bury yur Roaches and a new plant will sprout,,and suck all the THC outta tha soil.


----------



## nvthis (Mar 17, 2010)

Somebody ought to tell mgfcom we're plantin' roach trees over here! 


:watchplant:


----------



## the chef (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey no kidding...if i plant a ribeye steak.....??????


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 17, 2010)

Not trying to offend either here but honestly if you read the question  and actually think about it it makes no sense whatsoever. This is how "myths" are born. Smoke them bro.


----------



## TexasMonster (Mar 17, 2010)

:48: Make sure to leave the paper on them there roaches because you dont want to loose that stored up THC too!!!!!! I would put a case of strawberries in there too so you can get that awesome berry taste. I'm just sayin------:48:


----------



## Locked (Mar 17, 2010)

How long before some newbie asks yet again about watering with grape soda to get grape flavored buds???  Those threads usually get hijacked pretty damn quick....Art are ya out there??lol


----------



## the chef (Mar 18, 2010)

HL...Grape soda! yuk yuk yuk........oooh herd one one day that made me:spit: sprite!....Overheard a couple of guy's talk about if you get your girl to peee on your plant's they will turn female!:holysheep: :laugh:


----------



## leafminer (Mar 18, 2010)

I dunno ... you know that old science fair experiment where the students make white flowers different colours using food colours in the water ... I have my suspicions that some of the strains you see in the catalogues were made like that!


----------



## Hick (Mar 18, 2010)

leafminer said:
			
		

> I dunno ... you know that old science fair experiment where the students make white flowers different colours using food colours in the water ... I have my suspicions that some of the strains you see in the catalogues were made like that!



Oh now, now.. "that" would be misrepresentation, false advertising,..._fraud_!!!


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 18, 2010)

It's a C-O-NSpiracy.


----------



## nvthis (Mar 18, 2010)

Although I have heard of folk getting different colors from their hydrangea by pushing iron spikes into the root zone. Guess that could be from the iron nutrient though... And I have no idea if that is even true. Just something I heard...


----------



## TexasMonster (Mar 18, 2010)

leafminer said:
			
		

> I dunno ... you know that old science fair experiment where the students make white flowers different colours using food colours in the water ... I have my suspicions that some of the strains you see in the catalogues were made like that!


 
I never saw that experiment. I musta skipped class and smoked grass on that day. Did that really happen or is it chain yanking time still? ¿Que?


----------



## MaxNarco (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks for the new ******* guys. haven't been riped apart like that in ages lol


----------



## nvthis (Mar 19, 2010)

MaxNarco said:
			
		

> thanks for the new ******* guys. haven't been riped apart like that in ages lol


 
Eh, it's all in fun bro 

No one here meant nuthin' by it. You do get to hear some good ones sometimes. I sure there are still folk hangin' their plants by the roots so's all the THC will get pulled into the buds!

As long as you can laugh at yourself once in a while, then your'e hangin' with the right crew here Max 

See ya on the boards bro.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 19, 2010)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Eh, it's all in fun bro
> 
> No one here meant nuthin' by it. You do get to hear some good ones sometimes. I sure there are still folk hangin' their plants by the roots so's all the THC will get pulled into the buds!
> 
> ...



Yuppers....  Not long ago someone was asking about boiling the rootball before harvest I kid you not...  My mind gets all bumfuzzled when I try to imagine someone doing that...   "Hold the plant STILL, honey!":hubba:  

Your question about the roaches was actually a fairly entertaining, wacky question...  Go drive by skid row and hand em out...

Peace!


----------

